# Gift idea for new "girlfriend"



## Sunny (6 Dec 2011)

One of the guys in work broke the cardinal rule of getting involved with someone during the months of November/December/January and the first two weeks of Febuary. Now he is struggling with whether he needs to buy a gift and what to buy. We are talking a long term 5 week relationship here. I suggested some nice diamonds but he thought that might send the wrong signal! Any ideas?


----------



## Firefly (6 Dec 2011)

Sunny said:


> One of the guys in work broke the cardinal rule of getting involved with someone during the months of November/December/January and the first two weeks of Febuary. Now he is struggling with whether he needs to buy a gift and what to buy. We are talking a long term 5 week relationship here. I suggested some nice diamonds but he thought that might send the wrong signal! Any ideas?



5 weeks? A "romantic" weekend away


----------



## micmclo (6 Dec 2011)

Diamonds after five weeks? Bit much don't you think? 
The poor girl will be scared off. Or maybe it'll go the other way and she'll be expecting a ring after ten weeks

Does she smoke? An engraved cigarette lighter is classy and affordable. And to me anyway, one for fifty euro looks the same as one for ten times that amount

I'll be back later with more ideas


----------



## MrMan (6 Dec 2011)

Gym membership, always goes down a treat.


----------



## micmclo (6 Dec 2011)

Good idea MrMan

A consultation at the Weight Loss Clinic or Weighwatchers would be ideal and practical

Bag of ice too for the black eye you'll get


----------



## RMCF (6 Dec 2011)

Shoes!


----------



## Vanilla (6 Dec 2011)

RMCF said:


> Shoes!



Spot the happily married man...


----------



## ney001 (6 Dec 2011)

perfume - something light and modern. 

or is she religious??

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nickbusse/2608228803/


----------



## Vanilla (6 Dec 2011)

ney001 said:


> or is she religious??
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nickbusse/2608228803/



I'm not religious but, oh please Santa...


----------



## Boyd (6 Dec 2011)

Sunny said:


> One of the guys in work broke the cardinal rule of getting involved with someone during the months of November/December/January and the first two weeks of Febuary. Now he is struggling with whether he needs to buy a gift and what to buy.



Is this a windup? Why would he be buying her anything if their last time "getting involved" was waaaay back in February?


----------



## ney001 (6 Dec 2011)

Vanilla said:


> I'm not religious but, oh please Santa...



I don't think you have to be religious to appreciate the workmanship in that Vanilla!  -you've a good eye!


----------



## Vanilla (6 Dec 2011)

username123 said:


> Is this a windup? Why would he be buying her anything if their last time "getting involved" was waaaay back in February?



Don't fret, I'll explain it to you. The original poster must be from Cavan or possibly Scotland- now do you understand?


----------



## ney001 (6 Dec 2011)

Vanilla said:


> Don't fret, I'll explain it to you. The original poster must be from Cavan or possibly Scotland- now do you understand?



 An awful lot of the men on this site are from Cavan! Not RMCF but the rest o them!


----------



## Sunny (6 Dec 2011)

username123 said:


> Is this a windup? Why would he be buying her anything if their last time "getting involved" was waaaay back in February?


 
No they hooked up at the start of November. It is generally accepted that you don't start relationships in November until after Valentines day to avoid this issue. He wouldn't listen though.


----------



## Firefly (6 Dec 2011)

Sunny said:


> No they hooked up at the start of November. It is generally accepted that you don't start relationships in November until after Valentines day to avoid this issue. He wouldn't listen though.



The term "School by error" comes to mind. *


* Obviously there are some exceptions in the code book, but discussing would not be gentlemanly


----------



## Vanilla (6 Dec 2011)

Firefly said:


> The term "Big Spender" comes to mind. *
> 
> 
> * He must be in love, soooo romantic



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Boyd (6 Dec 2011)

Ah yes I see, read the OP wrong. Small bottle of perfume or [broken link removed] if you dont think she'd be offended!


----------



## RMCF (6 Dec 2011)

ney001 said:


> An awful lot of the men on this site are from Cavan! Not RMCF but the rest o them!



I just wish I was from Cavan.


----------



## Sunny (6 Dec 2011)

To be fair to him, I don't think it is a money thing. He was willing to throw money at the problem to get it sorted but the girls in the office didn't react very well to the idea of giving an expensive gift after a few weeks. I think he is considering telling her that they 'should take a break'......


----------



## Firefly (6 Dec 2011)

Vanilla said:


> Fixed that for ya.



You don't have us fooled, we know what kind of a fox you are


----------



## Firefly (6 Dec 2011)

Sunny said:


> To be fair to him, I don't think it is a money thing. He was willing to throw money at the problem to get it sorted but the girls in the office didn't react very well to the idea of giving an expensive gift after a few weeks. I think he is considering telling her that they 'should take a break'......



Wouldn't do that..he'll look scabby then. 

I would go out for a nice meal and to send her a subtle message that he's interested, maybe tickets for something in Jan/Feb?


----------



## DrMoriarty (6 Dec 2011)

OK, if ClubMan isn't gonna do it, I'll have to...

.


----------



## ney001 (6 Dec 2011)

Firefly said:


> Wouldn't do that..he'll look scabby then.
> 
> I would go out for a nice meal and to send her a subtle message that he's interested, maybe tickets for something in Jan/Feb?



   Yeah - try for tickets for January - heaven forbid he gets something for March or April - sure that's practically a proposal 

On another note, maybe one of the girls in the office has the glad eye on him as well!


----------



## ney001 (6 Dec 2011)

Honest to god I was just thinking there - normally clubman is in with the Lidl ironing board! well done the doc


----------



## Sunny (6 Dec 2011)

Firefly said:


> Wouldn't do that..he'll look scabby then.
> 
> I would go out for a nice meal and to send her a subtle message that he's interested, maybe tickets for something in Jan/Feb?


 
I bought my girlfriend of 5 months at the time tickets to Peter Kay thinking it was on in 4 months so wasn't too bad. Turned out it was on in 16 months!!


----------



## Purple (6 Dec 2011)

When I saw the "Girlfriend" bit of the title in quotation marks I thought that you were going out with a transsexual of something. I’m kind of disappointed with the thread now.


----------



## Firefly (6 Dec 2011)

Purple said:


> When I saw the "Girlfriend" bit of the title in quotation marks I thought that you were going out with a transsexual of something. I’m kind of disappointed with the thread now.



Why, if it was a transsexual, would you something to recommend?


----------



## Purple (6 Dec 2011)

Firefly said:


> Why, if it was a transsexual, would you something to recommend?



Absolutely!
Where to start; that's the problem.


----------



## Sunny (6 Dec 2011)

Purple said:


> Absolutely!
> Where to start; that's the problem.


 
Enlighten us please. (You never know when one can find themselves in this situation these days!)


----------



## Purple (6 Dec 2011)

Sunny said:


> Enlighten us please. (You never know when one can find themselves in this situation these days!)



I'd just be making it up but I'm very liberal and I've a good imagination.


----------

